# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  تعالو نتعلم التحليل الأساسي  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## محمد فتحي

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله  كنت مع معظم الناس أهتم أكثر بالتحليل الفني وأهمل التحليل الأساسي لصعوبة فهمه   ولكني بدأت بالاهتمام به وفهمه ووجدت انه من أفضل سبل الربح بعد توفيق الله سبحانه وتعالي أن تحدد الاتجاه الاساسي ثم تقوم بعد ذلك باختيار منطقة فنية للدخول   قمت بقراءة كتاب عن التحليل الأساسي وسأقوم بشرح ما فهمت هنا بكل بساطة إن شاء الله حتي يتمكن الجميع من تحليل السوق أساسيا وفهم المتغيرات المحيطة بنا  هيا بنا نبدأ  
------------------------------ 
أولا : النظام الاحتياطى الفدرالى الأمريكى  * كلنا يعرف ان عدو الاقتصاد الأول وعدو العملة الأول هو التضخم والتضخم يبطئ من النمو الاقتصادى ويزيد من تكلفة السلع والخدمات وبالتالي يؤثر علي العمليات التجارية في المجتمع فتقل خوفا من عدم نجاح الاستثمارات و بالتالي تزداد البطالة ويزداد الكساد ويزيد هذا بدوره من التضخم أيضا 
* وهنا يا إخوانى يأتي دور البنك الفدرالي حيث يقوم بخفض أسعار الفائدة لتشجيع الناس إلي التوجه إلي القروض وهذا الحل فعال جدا علي المدي القصير حيث يؤدي إلي زيادة الحالة الإنتاجية والتوظيف  
ولكن يجب علي الدولة أن توازن بين تخفيض الفائدة في الأجل القصير و بين تخفيض معدلات التضخم في الأجل البعيد  
* ونستنتج من ذلك أن المصرف الفدرالى الأمريكى يمكنه رفع أو خفض أسعار الفائدة علي المدي القصير ليؤثر بشكل مباشر علي التضخم وبالتلي علي الاقتصاد بصفة عامه 
* وهذا من أهم ما يهمنا في سوق العملات فيمكننا أن نفهم من قرار المصرف الفدرالي بخفض او رفع الفائدة محاولاتهم لتخفيض التضخم والتأثير في الاقتصاد  ------------------------- 
تابعونا وانتظروا الدرس القادم إن شاء الله   المؤشرات الاقتصادية  ملحوظة: هذه الدروس تبسيط لما قرأته في إحدى كتب التحليل الأساسى

----------


## محمد الزوقري

بارك الله فيك أخي فريدوم فاير
متابع معك

----------


## Fahd

السلام عليكم اخي 
الموضوع جيد استمر ونحن معك 
موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

ياسلام عليك يامحمد  :015:  :015:  :015:   سجلنى معاك  متابعة  :Good:

----------


## t.analysis

متابع معك إن شاء الله

----------


## برنس قطر

يعطيك العافيه يا فرفر

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   موفق ان شاء الله اخي الكريم  والتحليل الاساسي مهم جدا جدا  لكن المشكلة ان الاغلبية لا يدركون هذا  ونظرة بسيطة علي ما يحدث الان مثلاُ في السوق من ناحية التحليل الاساسي صدر اليوم مؤشر اسعار المستهليكن وقبله مؤشر اسعار المنتجين الامريكية  وجاء علي نتيجة تؤكد السيطرة علي التضخم وهو ما يؤكد خفض الفائدة علي الدولار هذا الشهر  وكان الفدرالي قد اكد خفض الفائدة وتاتي اليوم ارقام التضخم لتؤكد الخفض القادم ان شاء الله   هذا مثل بسيط عن التضخم  التحليل الاساسي  عالم كبير   استمر اخي بارك الله فيك ونحن معك ان شاء الله

----------


## nart

وهذا كتاب عن تاثير الاخبار واثره في التحليل الاساسي من موقع المتداول العربي بارك الله فيه

----------


## عبدالكريم

متابعين معاك يا استاذنا الكبير  
ما شاء الله عليك  
ربنا يديك كمان وكمان

----------


## egypt0

موضوع فى الجول
جزاك الله كل خير ومتابع معاك

----------


## محمد فتحي

> بارك الله فيك أخي فريدوم فاير
> متابع معك

 منتظر متابعتك يا غالي .. بارك الله فيك    

> السلام عليكم اخي 
> الموضوع جيد استمر ونحن معك 
> موفق ان شاء الله

 بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ فهد .. موفق إن شاء الله   

> ياسلام عليك يامحمد   سجلنى معاك  متابعة

 أحلي متابعة يا رونا .. أهلا بيكى طبعا   

> متابع معك إن شاء الله

 بالتوفيق يا غالي دايما وأتمني لك الإفادة    

> يعطيك العافيه يا فرفر

 الله يخليك يا قطر يا غالي .. بالتوفيق لينا جميعا   

> السلام عليكم   موفق ان شاء الله اخي الكريم  والتحليل الاساسي مهم جدا جدا  لكن المشكلة ان الاغلبية لا يدركون هذا  ونظرة بسيطة علي ما يحدث الان مثلاُ في السوق من ناحية التحليل الاساسي صدر اليوم مؤشر اسعار المستهليكن وقبله مؤشر اسعار المنتجين الامريكية  وجاء علي نتيجة تؤكد السيطرة علي التضخم وهو ما يؤكد خفض الفائدة علي الدولار هذا الشهر  وكان الفدرالي قد اكد خفض الفائدة وتاتي اليوم ارقام التضخم لتؤكد الخفض القادم ان شاء الله   هذا مثل بسيط عن التضخم  التحليل الاساسي  عالم كبير   استمر اخي بارك الله فيك ونحن معك ان شاء الله

 أيوة يا غالي بارك الله فيك  
فهم المتغيرات الاقتصادية والسياسية المحيطة من أهم عوامل النجاح في سوق العملات  
منتظر متابعتك يا زعيم وانا عارف اهتمامك بالتحليل الأساسى   

> وهذا كتاب عن تاثير الاخبار واثره في التحليل الاساسي من موقع المتداول العربي بارك الله فيه

 شكرا يا غالي علي الكتاب بارك الله فيك   

> متابعين معاك يا استاذنا الكبير  
> ما شاء الله عليك  
> ربنا يديك كمان وكمان

 بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ عبد الكريم انت الأستاذ يا زعيم ومنتظرين شرحك أيضا لموضوع النماذج   

> موضوع فى الجول
> جزاك الله كل خير ومتابع معاك

 بارك الله فيك يا غالي وأحلي متابعة إن شاء الله

----------


## mohamedrussel

وانا كمان يا محمد متابع معاك

----------


## محمد فتحي

المؤشرات الاقتصادية  سوق العملات هو أكثر الأسواق تحركا ونشاطا نظرا لكثرة الأخبار والمؤشرات الاقتصادية  
والعملة هي واجهة اقتصاد أي دولة ومؤشر واضح علي قوة اقتصادها ومستوي المعيشة فيها  
ولهذا فإن المؤشرات الاقتصادية هي التي تعطينا بيانات وانطبعات عن قوة اقتصاد الدولة وبالتالي مدي تأثير ذلك علي عملة تلك الدولة 
-------------------------  تعالو نبدأ بدراسة المؤشرات الاقتصادية كل علي حده   مؤشر أسعار المواد الاستهلاكية Consumer Price Index  
يرمز له بالرمز CPI  يقوم هذا المؤشر بقياس التغير في أسعار المواد الاستهلاكية و يتغير هذا المؤشر بناء علي طلبات الناس لهذه السلع وزيادة ذلك الطلب أو نقصانه  
لذلك فإن زيادة أسعار السلع والخدمات بالطبع يؤكد علي زيادة التضخم مما يجعلنا نتوقع أن تقوم الدولة برفع الفائدة للسيطرة علي ذلك التضخم والعكس صحيح 
يكون هذا الخبر في الأسبوع الثاني من الشهر بعد مؤشر أسعار المنتجين 
وسنقوم بدراسة مؤشر ِأسعار المنتجين المرة القادمة إن شاء الله

----------


## Ashraf Salah

موضوع جيد  وأسلوب بسيط ورائع  ومتابعين معاك

----------


## محمد فتحي

المؤشر الثانى: مؤشر أسعار المنتجين Produce Price Index 
يرمز له بـ PPI  فهمنا سابقا العلاقة بين التضخم وأسعار الفائدة والحقيقة أن هذا هو المفتاح لفهم كيف أن مؤشر أسعار المنتجين يؤثر علي السوق 
فهذا المؤشر يقيس تقلبات الأسعار في قطاع الصناعة ويمكننا بمتابعة نتائج هذا المؤشر أن نعرف زيادة أسعار المنتجين وبالتالي نعرف ان هناك تضخم ونتوقع الخطوة القادمة بتعديل  الفائدة  
نري أن هذا المؤشر يشبه في التعامل معه المؤشر السابق  
ويكون إصادره في الأسبوع الثاني من الشهر  
---------------------- 
نشرح في المرة القادمة إن شاء الله مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة

----------


## محمد الزوقري

> المؤشر الثانى: مؤشر أسعار المنتجين Produce Price Index  يرمز له بـ PPI  فهمنا سابقا العلاقة بين التضخم وأسعار الفائدة والحقيقة أن هذا هو المفتاح لفهم كيف أن مؤشر أسعار المنتجين يؤثر علي السوق  فهذا المؤشر يقيس تقلبات الأسعار في قطاع الصناعة ويمكننا بمتابعة نتائج هذا المؤشر أن نعرف زيادة أسعار المنتجين وبالتالي نعرف ان هناك تضخم ونتوقع الخطوة القادمة بتعديل الفائدة   نري أن هذا المؤشر يشبه في التعامل معه المؤشر السابق   ويكون إصادره في الأسبوع الثاني من الشهر   ----------------------  نشرح في المرة القادمة إن شاء الله مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة

 طيب هل المؤشر يقيس جميع قطاعات الصناعة كقطاع التكنولوجيا والأغذية والسيارات أم قطاعات صناعية محددة

----------


## محمد فتحي

> وانا كمان يا محمد متابع معاك

 تشرفني متابعتك يا أبو حميد . بالتوفيق يا غالي   

> موضوع جيد  وأسلوب بسيط ورائع  ومتابعين معاك

 بارك الله فيك يا غالي وإن شاء الله تلاقي الموضوع سهل دايما   

> طيب هل المؤشر يقيس جميع قطاعات الصناعة كقطاع التكنولوجيا والأغذية والسيارات أم قطاعات صناعية محددة

 بص يا غالي اللي اعرفه انه يقيس قطاع الصناعة وأعتقد انه يشمل جميع قطاعات الصناعة لكن خلينا ما نشتت نفسنا ويكفي ان نعرف تأثيره علي التضخم وعلي السوق فقط فلا زال أمامنا العديد من المؤشرات

----------


## محمد فتحي

المؤشر الثالث : مبيعات البيوت الجديدة New Home Sales   هذا المؤشر يعتبر من أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية  
نعرف بالطبع أن بناءون المنازل لن يبدأو بالبناء قبل أن يكونوا متأكدين أنهم سوف يبيعون المنزل بعد البناء أو قبل الانتهاء من البناء 
لذلك عند ارتفاع مبيعات البيوت فإن ذلك يعني ارتفاع وظائف البنائون ويعني ارتفاع الطلب علي شراء المنازل وبالتالي يعني نمو في الاقتصاد 
وكذلك فإن مشترين البيوت الجديدة سيقومون بالطبع بشراء تجهيزات هذه البيوت من أثاث وأجهزة كهربائية وغيرها  
فهذا المؤشر من أهم المؤشرات التي تدل علي مدي النمو في الاقتصاد 
--------------------------------- 
المؤشر القادم حالة التوظيف

----------


## فارس النيلين

مشكووووور اخوي Freedomfighter على المجهود الرائع و المفيد  :Ongue:    همسة :ممكن الكتاب الي قرئته عن التحليل الاساسي؟ :Asvc:  و لو ممكن اي كتب اخرى؟ عجزت و انا ابحث وما لقيت

----------


## محمد فتحي

> مشكووووور اخوي Freedomfighter على المجهود الرائع و المفيد    همسة :ممكن الكتاب الي قرئته عن التحليل الاساسي؟ و لو ممكن اي كتب اخرى؟ عجزت و انا ابحث وما لقيت

 بارك الله فيك يا غالي   إن شاء الله سأقوم برفع كتب التحليل الأساسي في أقرب وقت لأني لست متفرغ لذلك الآن

----------


## محمد فتحي

حالة التوظيف Employment Situation  هو مجموعة مؤشرات لسوق العمالة ويقيس معدل البطالة في شكل نسبة مئوية من قوة العمل 
يقوم مؤشر حالة التوظيف بعرض قائمة تضم 
1- عدد الأشخاص الباحثين عن عمل 
2- عدد الموظفين (غير المزارعين) ذوي الرواتب الذين يعملون في كافة القطاعات الحكومية 
3- رواتب الموظفين 
4- معدل أسبوع العمل وهو يتكون من عدد ساعات العمل التي تمت في جميع القطاعات (ما عدا الزراعية)  
نجد أنه إذا كان هناك تضخم في الأجر فإن الأسواق تكون مهددة برفع أسعار الفائدة 
ونري أيضا انه كلما زادت البطالة كلما زاد التضخم وأثر ذلك بالسلب علي الاقتصاد والعكس صحيح

----------


## I am Mohammad

روعة وابداع ماشاء الله    :015:

----------


## محمد فتحي

المؤشر الخامس : طلبات السلع المعمرة Durable Goods Orders  هي الطلبات علي البضاعة المنتجة محليا  
وطبعا فإن زيادة الطلبات علي تلك السلع تعطي انطباع عن الزيادة في الانتاج وفي التوظيف والعكس صحيح في حالة قلة الطلبات 
إن طلبات السلع المعمرة نستنبط منها أيضا كفاءة عمل المصانع وبالتالي نجد أنه في حالة زيادة الطلبات علي السلع المعمرة فإن ذلك يخفض من فرص التضخم والعكس صحيح  
---------------------

----------


## محمد فتحي

مجموع الناتج المحلى الإجمالى Gross Domestic Productالاختصار GDP   يعتبر الناتج المحلي الإجمالى أكثر المؤشرات شمولا وفعالية في قياس أداء الاقتصاد بصفة عامة  
وبالطبع كلما كان مجموع الناتج المحلي أكبر فإن ذلك له تأثيره الإيجابي علي الاقتصاد والعكس صحيح 
ويتكون هذا المؤشر من معادلة بسيطة وهي 
الاستثمارات + الاستهلاك + الانفاق الرسمي + الصادرات - الاستيرادات

----------


## محمد فتحي

> روعة وابداع ماشاء الله

 ربنا يخليك يا ناشئ  :Inlove:

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

خي الفاضل بارك الله فيك 
لو تسمح لي بسؤال : ما هي السلع المعمرة ... هل يوجد نوعان من السلع المعمرة و النافذة ؟
الطلب الاخر : ممكن تقول وحدة قياس كل مؤشر .... يعني هل يكونوا بالنسبة أم دائما لهم أرقام تقارن برقم المؤشر لسنة ماضية .. ؟

----------


## I am Mohammad

> خي الفاضل بارك الله فيك 
> لو تسمح لي بسؤال : ما هي السلع المعمرة ... هل يوجد نوعان من السلع المعمرة و النافذة ؟
> الطلب الاخر : ممكن تقول وحدة قياس كل مؤشر .... يعني هل يكونوا بالنسبة أم دائما لهم أرقام تقارن برقم المؤشر لسنة ماضية .. ؟

 لو يسمحلي اخي محمد أجاوب ..  نتيجة الخبر وتأثيره لابد من بعض الخبرة للتعامل معها .. كيف؟  تاثير الخبر وايجابيته من سلبيته يكون بالمقارنة مع الرقم السابق .. والرقم المتوقع  واحيانا بقيمته من رقم معين تنتظره أسواق المال .. بدون اعتبار كبير للرقم السابق او المتوقع  مثال : أكيد انت أخي مسلم شهدت عدة عمليات اقتطاع لفائدة الدولار .. ماذا يحصل؟  أخبار أمريكية مؤيدة لخفض الفائدة مثل أسعار المستهلكين وغيره .. تصريحاتك برنانك ..  المستثمرين يتأكدون 100% من الخفض .. وتجد حالة قوية من ارتفاع داجونز وضعف الدولار وارتفاع معظم ازواج الدولار  استيعابا من السوق للخفض الذين هم متأكدين منه مليون %  يأتي القرار بخفض ربع نقطة .. مستوعب طبعا ..  صغار المستثمرين يبدأون بالتعامل بعد الخبر .. ولكن تكون انتهت القصة تماما ويبدأ انعكاس الاتجاه بعد الخبر  وهنا تجد الاخوة يتحدثون عن الالعاب القذرة وصناع السوق الاشرار  :Angry Smile:    بينما الأمر واضح جدا ..  يعني هذا مثال وسأذكر المزيد ان شاء الله ..      وأنا لا يفوتني أن أشكر ((خالد بن الوليد)) .. منه تعلمت التحليل الأساسي .. شاب رائع وانسان خلوق ..  تحية له من القلب الى القلب  :Icon26:   :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## abosalah

Freedomfighter متابع ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## opal

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله  كنت مع معظم الناس أهتم أكثر بالتحليل الفني وأهمل التحليل الأساسي لصعوبة فهمه   ولكني بدأت بالاهتمام به وفهمه ووجدت انه من أفضل سبل الربح بعد توفيق الله سبحانه وتعالي أن تحدد الاتجاه الاساسي ثم تقوم بعد ذلك باختيار منطقة فنية للدخول   قمت بقراءة كتاب عن التحليل الأساسي وسأقوم بشرح ما فهمت هنا بكل بساطة إن شاء الله حتي يتمكن الجميع من تحليل السوق أساسيا وفهم المتغيرات المحيطة بنا  هيا بنا نبدأ  
> ------------------------------ 
> أولا : النظام الاحتياطى الفدرالى الأمريكى  * كلنا يعرف ان عدو الاقتصاد الأول وعدو العملة الأول هو التضخم والتضخم يبطئ من النمو الاقتصادى ويزيد من تكلفة السلع والخدمات وبالتالي يؤثر علي العمليات التجارية في المجتمع فتقل خوفا من عدم نجاح الاستثمارات و بالتالي تزداد البطالة ويزداد الكساد ويزيد هذا بدوره من التضخم أيضا 
> * وهنا يا إخوانى يأتي دور البنك الفدرالي حيث يقوم بخفض أسعار الفائدة لتشجيع الناس إلي التوجه إلي القروض وهذا الحل فعال جدا علي المدي القصير حيث يؤدي إلي زيادة الحالة الإنتاجية والتوظيف  
> ولكن يجب علي الدولة أن توازن بين تخفيض الفائدة في الأجل القصير و بين تخفيض معدلات التضخم في الأجل البعيد  
> * ونستنتج من ذلك أن المصرف الفدرالى الأمريكى يمكنه رفع أو خفض أسعار الفائدة علي المدي القصير ليؤثر بشكل مباشر علي التضخم وبالتلي علي الاقتصاد بصفة عامه 
> * وهذا من أهم ما يهمنا في سوق العملات فيمكننا أن نفهم من قرار المصرف الفدرالي بخفض او رفع الفائدة محاولاتهم لتخفيض التضخم والتأثير في الاقتصاد  ------------------------- 
> تابعونا وانتظروا الدرس القادم إن شاء الله   المؤشرات الاقتصادية  ملحوظة: هذه الدروس تبسيط لما قرأته في إحدى كتب التحليل الأساسى

 يتم رفع اسعار الفائدة - وليس خفضها-  لكبح جماح التضخم...و إيقاف سيل القروض و لتقليل العرض النقدي بوجه عام. و يتم ذلك بطرق كثيرة...منها بيع السندات الحكومية.
و هذه العملية تتم لتشجيع الناس على الإدخار وربط الودائع (بحكم ارتفاع فائدتها)
و هذا ما تفعله البنوك المركزية في حالة أن السياسة المالية للدولة إنكماشية.
بعد رفع سعر الفائدة يتجه الناس بوجة عام إلى الإدخار...والمستثمرون الماليون إلى شراء العملة التي ارتفعت فائدتها... وأسواق الأسهم في تلك الدولة إلى الإنخفاض...بحكم توجه المستثمرين من أسواق الأسهم إلى السندات الحكومية والودائع بحكم ارتفاع عوائدها قليلة المخاطرة عن أسواق الأسهم. 
و بالعكس يتم خفض الفائدة لتشجيع الناس على الإقتراض... ولتشجيع المستثمرين على فك ودائعهم المربوطة و توجييها للاستثمار في السوق... بحكم أن هناك توسعا من الناس في الاقتراض - وبالتالي في الإنفاق - و تتم عملية خفض الفائدة حينما تكون السياسة المالية للدولة توسعية.
عند ذلك تنخفض قيمة العملة...بحكم أن العرض النقدي زاد.   بعد خفض سعر الفائدة يتجه الناس بوجة عام إلى الإنفاق...والمستثمرون الماليون إلى فك ودائعهم المربوطة التي  انخفضت فائدتها... وأسواق الأسهم في تلك الدولة إلى الإرتفاع...بحكم توجه المستثمرين من الودائع والسندات إلى أسواق الأسهم. 
تقبل ودي و تحياتي أخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالكريم

اقتراح بسيط استاذي محمد   ايه رأيك بعد ما تخلص شرح موضوعك تجمعه كله   في ملف PDF  وتضعه فى المشاركه الاولى  ولو عجبك الاقتراح ده انت ممكن تكلم مشرفنا الحبيب الاستاذ سمير   وهو حيتكفل بكل حاجه  عموما القرار الاول والنهائي لك  تقبل ودي   :Inlove:

----------


## HaniMedia

السلام عليكم
جميل منك ان بدات تهتم بهذا الموضوع
الى الامام دائما و بالتوفيق

----------


## محمد فتحي

> Freedomfighter متابع ان شاء الله

 أهلا بيك يا غالي

----------


## محمد فتحي

> يتم رفع اسعار الفائدة - وليس خفضها-  لكبح جماح التضخم...و إيقاف سيل القروض و لتقليل العرض النقدي بوجه عام. و يتم ذلك بطرق كثيرة...منها بيع السندات الحكومية.
> و هذه العملية تتم لتشجيع الناس على الإدخار وربط الودائع (بحكم ارتفاع فائدتها)
> و هذا ما تفعله البنوك المركزية في حالة أن السياسة المالية للدولة إنكماشية.
> بعد رفع سعر الفائدة يتجه الناس بوجة عام إلى الإدخار...والمستثمرون الماليون إلى شراء العملة التي ارتفعت فائدتها... وأسواق الأسهم في تلك الدولة إلى الإنخفاض...بحكم توجه المستثمرين من أسواق الأسهم إلى السندات الحكومية والودائع بحكم ارتفاع عوائدها قليلة المخاطرة عن أسواق الأسهم. 
> و بالعكس يتم خفض الفائدة لتشجيع الناس على الإقتراض... ولتشجيع المستثمرين على فك ودائعهم المربوطة و توجييها للاستثمار في السوق... بحكم أن هناك توسعا من الناس في الاقتراض - وبالتالي في الإنفاق - و تتم عملية خفض الفائدة حينما تكون السياسة المالية للدولة توسعية.
> عند ذلك تنخفض قيمة العملة...بحكم أن العرض النقدي زاد.   بعد خفض سعر الفائدة يتجه الناس بوجة عام إلى الإنفاق...والمستثمرون الماليون إلى فك ودائعهم المربوطة التي  انخفضت فائدتها... وأسواق الأسهم في تلك الدولة إلى الإرتفاع...بحكم توجه المستثمرين من الودائع والسندات إلى أسواق الأسهم. 
> تقبل ودي و تحياتي أخي الكريم

 نعم يا غالي رفع يتم رفع الفائدة لتقليل التضخم 
اما تخفيض الفائدة فهو مرحلة ما بعد السيطرة علي التضخم 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد فتحي

> اقتراح بسيط استاذي محمد   ايه رأيك بعد ما تخلص شرح موضوعك تجمعه كله   في ملف PDF  وتضعه فى المشاركه الاولى  ولو عجبك الاقتراح ده انت ممكن تكلم مشرفنا الحبيب الاستاذ سمير   وهو حيتكفل بكل حاجه  عموما القرار الاول والنهائي لك  تقبل ودي

 
إن شاء الله بعد ان تنتهي الدروس نطلب من أبو عبد الرحمن إعداد ملف PDF لها  
تحت أمرك يا أستاذ عبد الكريم يا غالي

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم
> جميل منك ان بدات تهتم بهذا الموضوع
> الى الامام دائما و بالتوفيق

 بارك الله فيك يا غالي  
وفي انتظار مشاركاتك معانا

----------


## محمد فتحي

الانتاج الصناعي واستخدام القدرة  Industry production and Capacity utilization   يمثل القطاع الصناعي 20% من الناتج المحلى الإجمالى وتعتبر التغيرات في الناتج المحلي الإجمالي مرتبطة بشكل كبير بالقطاع الصناعي   ويعتبر مستوي استخدام القدرة أو المصدر يعطي فكرة واسعة عن المستوي العام للاقتصاد   ويقصد باستخدام القدرة هي الكمية المستهلكة من القدرة المتاحة أو المصادر المتاحة   يعني لو وجدنا استهلاك القدرة مثلا 85% فنعرف ان هناك تضخم في الانتاج   ----------------------------------------   الكتاب البيجي Beige Book 
هو دفتر يحتوي علي بيانات خاصة بالحالة الاقتصادية ل12 منظمة فيدرالية إقليمية ويسرد في هذه البيانات نوع الحالة الاقتصادية وليس كميتها   وتحدث هذه الاجتماعات تقريبا كل ستة أسابيع وهو من الأحداث المؤثرة جدا في السوق   يتم في هذه الاجتماعات تخمين إمكانية تغيير سعر الفائدة فإذا كانت نتيجة الاجتماعات مخالفة للتوقعات فإن ذلك يكون له تأثير مؤسف علي السوق   فلو كانت بيانات الكتاب البيجي تقول بأن هناك ضغوطات تضخمية فيكون المصرف الفيدرالي ميالا لرفع الفائدة   وأيضا إذا كانت بيانات الكتاب البيجي تقول بأن هناك هبوط في الاقتصاد فإن المركز الفيدرالي ميالا إلي خفض الفائدة لتنشيط العملية الاقتصادية   ويساعدنا هذا الكتاب في توقع ما يمكن أن يكون بشأن الفائدة

----------


## dal3onat

متابع معاك اخي موضوعك الهام ... وربي يوفق الجميع ...

----------


## فادي كفوف

ا يه يا فريد باشا المواضيع الجامدة دي  ما شاء الله   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> متابع معاك اخي موضوعك الهام ... وربي يوفق الجميع ...

 بارك الله فيك يا غالي 
أنوه أن أكثر ما استعنت به في هذا الموضوع هي مقالاتك في موقعك 
شكرا لك جزيلا علي المرور الكلام

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ا يه يا فريد باشا المواضيع الجامدة دي  ما شاء الله

 ربنا يخليك يا فادي باشا  
شرفت الموضوع يا زعيم

----------


## el7alwany

حمدا لله على السلامة  :Hands:  
برجاء متابعة الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير  :Icon26:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> حمدا لله على السلامة  
> برجاء متابعة الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير

   الله يسلمك من كل شر
إن شاء الله يا غالي سيتم عمل الموضوع في ملف PDF باسم المتداول العربي وسيتم عرضه علي بعضه هنا إن شاء الله

----------


## fady_fahim

:015:

----------

